# [SOLVED] kernel 2.6.15-r1 i nvidia

## ffurbo

Mam kartę graficzną Geeforce 2 MX. Do tej pory używalem sterownikow nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4. Ostatnio skompilowalem nowe jądro. Po tym jak zwykle emerge nvidia-kernel i nvidia-glx opengl-update... i nie dziala. Po uruchomieniu xorg dostaję czarny ekran z mrugającum kursorem w lewym górnym rogu, brak reakcji na klawiaturę (ctrl+alt+bspc nie dziala), logi nie widzą problemu.

Zainstalowałem nowsze sterowniki -1.0.7167-r1 i iXy ruszyły, tyle tylko, że zawieszają się co chwila na twardo w różnych sytuacjach. Np. wysłanie smsa z kadu na orange (jedyna z tych sytuacji jaką potrafię odtworzyć). W logach widnieje:

```
Jan 27 23:28:41 [kernel] NVRM: Xid: 13, 0000 02005600 00000056 00000c28 017301b1 00000080
```

Wyczytałem, że nowsze stery nie obsługują mojej karty, więc wypróbowywanie wszystkich z portage po kolei nie ma sensu. Podpowiecie coś w tej sprawie?Last edited by ffurbo on Sun Jan 29, 2006 10:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arsen

masz suport dla compozite ?

----------

## ffurbo

 *arsen wrote:*   

> masz suport dla compozite ?

 

Nie, kiedyś się tym bawiłem, ale od dawna mam zakomentowane.

----------

## arsen

pokaż swoje xorg.conf

----------

## ffurbo

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

#   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#   Option      "BlankTime"   "1"

   Option      "StandbyTime"   "10"

   Option      "OffTime"   "15"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"   

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sharefont/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/lfp-fix/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unifont/" 

#   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

#   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/"

#   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/util/"   

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option   "XkbModel"   "tracer17mtb"

   Option   "XkbLayout"   "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   #Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option   "Buttons"   "5"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync   30 - 72

   VertRefresh   50 - 160

#   DisplaySize   320 240

   Modeline "1024x768@85" 100.94 1024 1056 1432 1464 768 782 793 807

   Modeline "1136x852_80.00"  109.61  1136 1216 1336 1536  852 853 856 892  -HSync +Vsync

   Modeline "1136x852_80.50"  110.42  1136 1216 1336 1536  852 853 856 893  -HSync +Vsync

   Option      "DPMS"

       #VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   #ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"       # <i>

        #Option     "NoFlip"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

       Option     "NoLogo"   "true"

        #Option     "UBB"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                # <i>

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        Option     "NvAGP"      "3"

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"      # <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"     # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"           # <str>

        Option     "RenderAccel"   "true"

        Option     "CursorShadow"       "true"

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"   "100"   # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset" "10"   # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset" "10"   # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"    # <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"    # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"      # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"             # <i>

        Option     "NoBandWidthTest"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"       # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"       # <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"            # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"    # <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"        # <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"        # [<bool>]

   Option   "AGPFastWrite"   "true"

   Identifier  "Card0"

#   Driver      "nvidia"

   Driver      "nv"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

#   BoardName   "NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 24

   

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

#      Modes   "1024x768@85"

#      Modes   "1280x1024"

      Modes "1136x852_80.50"

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

   

EndSection

#Section "Extensions"

#Option "Composite" "Enable"

#EndSection

```

W tej chwili jak widać pracuję na sterowniku nv. 

Dodam jeszcze:

```

19:19:35 ~/.fvwm $ emerge -pv xorg-x11

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6  -3dfx +3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -insecure-drivers -ipv6 -minimal +mmx +nls -nocxx +opengl +pam -sdk +sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 1,803 kB 

```

----------

## arsen

wywal 

```

Option     "RenderAccel"   "true" 

```

----------

## ffurbo

 *arsen wrote:*   

> wywal 
> 
> ```
> 
> Option     "RenderAccel"   "true" 
> ...

 

Pomogło. Dzięki. 

Do tej pory tylko rozszerzenie "composite" sprawialo problemy, nie pomyślał bym, że sama ta opcja również może być ich źródłem.

Pozdrawiam

----------

